# ADA Aquasky and Superjet knock-offs



## throughthisvalley (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw an aquasky 301 and an es 150 knock off on ebay today. Anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

They're very sketchy in origins. I chose not to buy them (almost always, at least) because they're based on what amounts to stolen IP.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

In addition who knows what safety requirements/testing they under went or where that money is going. There are no guarantees with clones.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

I definitely use knockoff glassware because it looks nice and won't break the bank (or my heart) when it breaks. 

I wouldn't use knockoff lighting though. Wouldn't want something to catch on fire or short out or whatever. Too much risk in that for me.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

I also found an ebay seller with "knock off" super jet and aquasky items. 

Would be nice to know if the they are copys or simply originals but sold on the side without ADA labeling.

I sent an email to the seller asking if he/she could sell me the acrylic stand seperatly, this so that I can attach my own diy led unit.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

So I went ahead and ordered an "aquasky 601". It was a fraction of the price of the original so kind of a gamble. It is dimmable and looks really good in pictures, but if it turnes out the led/heatsink part is poor quality I´m going t use the acrylic stand for diy.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ That actually a pretty smart idea.... you can just use a sheet of aluminum for the heat sink and add some Cree leds.

Hmm... good god, that a smart idea. Ask if they sell the stand alone, lol


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Already did, they said they would ask the supplier. Nothing after that so I took the plunge. 

The aquasky comes with smd leds run on pretty high current (i think because of the heatsink) But one could make a bigger heatsink or just put fans on the stock one pretty easy.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Recieved my knock off today. Looks really nice and puts out... light. It comes with a simple remote with dimmer function so it can be dimmed in about 10 stages.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice fixture, I've got the real 601, looks identical. Do you have any pics of the LED diodes themselves? Interested in seeing if they used the same diode.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The new Aquasky's are using SMD 5630's right?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

exv152 said:


> Do you have any pics of the LED diodes themselves?


Best I´ve got for now. Bed time!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Googling on the "brand" and came across this;

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/green-hair-algae-battle.33219/

"A Chinese copy of the Aquasky 601 called a Chihiro Aquatic Studio - with one important difference - it has 74 LEDS! The Auqasky 601 only has 30. I've literally only just noticed this today - pictures below, and I'm beginning to think this may be the smoking gun (and perhaps my fault for buying cheap). The only lighting schedule I've been able to use to barely control the algae, has been 5 hours, from 4:30pm to 9:30pm. There is ambient light in the room during the day, but no direct sunlight on the tank (and here too I've tried keeping curtains close 1/2 to reduce light)."


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Beware that the acrylic stand on my 601 has started to bend/drop down slightly. The plastic can´t really handle the heat so it slumps down a few millimeters. Should be fixable with a few drops of glue between heatsink and acrylic. The aluminum fixture is rigid and shoul help keeping the acrylic stand level.

Other than this the light has been stellar. Getting good growth with it. Have it set on about 80% @ 7h.


----------

